# Cheating wife is getting everything



## Kapla| (Jul 4, 2012)

She took everything then filed to keep everythin and now im homeless plz help dont know what to do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

You need a lawyer!

Is there any type of Legal aid (free or income based) where you are?


----------



## Kapla| (Jul 4, 2012)

Duno how do i find out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

What country are you in?

If US, try googling free legal aid in NY for example


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Toffer said:


> You need a lawyer!
> 
> Is there any type of Legal aid (free or income based) where you are?


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jay80_98 (Jul 14, 2012)

Kapla| said:


> She took everything then filed to keep everythin and now im homeless plz help dont know what to do
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How is she getting everything this makes no sense?


----------

